# I need a new book.



## Betawing (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I want to start another 40k book soon, but I am unsure as to switch one would be the best for me. I have only read the Horus Heresy Books and since the next book doesn't come out till August 2010 Nemesis, I was hoping to branch off to the more present 40k universe.

If anyone has any suggestions on their favorite 40k novel, I would love to hear them. 
I would perfer one about Space Marines, like I was think about the Soul Drinkers Omibus but was unsure. I am open to suggestions.

Thanks,
Betawing


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Souldrinkers omnibus is a good choice, as is the SW omnibus. The Guant's Ghosts books are excellent. Head over to the BL fiction threads on the forum for some good threads discussing the best BL books.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Soul Hunter_. The start of the Night Lords series is a great choice, and my favourite novel. Either that or perhaps the Ultramarines series or Ciaphas Cain series.


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm rather enjoying Rynn's World at the moment, and the Space Wolves Omni was great.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

SW Omni is a fun read. Not sure about the following books, some were by a different author so IDK if he bunked it up.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Im just reading the 3rd book in the word bearers series, defo recommend dark disciple!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Soul Drinkers is a good series, although I would say try to get the novels seperate rather than the omnibus, that thing is thick and a pain to read from imo. However I second the thoughts of World Eater, in the Word Bearers series. I just finished it last night and it was epic, a excellent potrayl of the Chaos Marines, the best in fact. Salamander is also excellent, and the pdf for the first ever story by Kyme about them is available online for free. If you want anthologies I would say Heroes/Legends of the Space Marines however, both were epic, although I found the latter to be better in general. Gaunt's Ghosts for the Guard however, as they are pure awesomeness.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Am i the only one thinks the space wolf omnibus was shit?
Seems so.
It was a shocking read, the first one was good (space wolf) but after it the writing was appalling.

Its a good storyline i'll admit that and William king does the interplay between the members of the claw very well, that I'll agree.

However it's written with them literary maturity of a three year old. There is no description and the sentence structure is just short short short for no literary reason, it didn't make the pace any quicker or give dramatic emphasis, it's just there because he is a shit author who doesn't know how to link two sentences together.

Honestly save your money and buy soul hunter, its far far better. If your desperate for an omnibus I've heard good things about the soul drinkers omnibus so i'd go with that


Dont by the space wolf omnibus though buy a book that wont get you light headed because you've taken so many breaths whilst reading it.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Im with Dark Angel on this one. Omnibus` are ideal places to start, in both size, quality and purpose, with the _Soul Drinkers _and _Ultramarines_ one`s perhaps most suitable and generally good reads (The latter _is_ McNeil...)

As for stand-alone Space Marines novels and series, I would recomend the Space Marines Battle`s series, although realistically you will not get to much character-depth, or anything remotely wonderful or philosophical about the intended Chapter. _Salamander_ is good. _Salamander_ is great, and Kyme is currently locked within a duel with Thorpe over 3rd place in my Black Library authors hierachy.

Chaos Marines, then its obviously _Storm of Iron_, alongside (though I am yet to read) the Word Bearer series. _Soul Hu_nter, as inevitably heralded by Lord of the Night is certainly enjoyable (the Black Legion depiction is particularly interesting) although brutally, I wasn`t keen on the Night Lords portrayel, not the genhanced rapists I always dreamt of. Though it exeeds your question, keep an eye out for _Blood Gorgons_, im interested in Zou`s take on the Traitor Astartes.

Edit- Space Wolves is King, so will have a good plot, if a little mediocre in places...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I liked the Space Wolf novels far, _far_ more than Soul Hunter. The former, while not wrote by the best, has a good story line, detailing the earlier years of Ragnar perfectly. He showed the Sons of Fenris for what they are: Barbaric, reborn animals. I for one did not enjoy the potrayl of the Night Lords in Soul Hunter, they are supposed to be butchers and rapists. Honestly, Talos and his bunch came off as a bunch of pansies....It wasn't a terrible book, but there was nothing really excellent. I mean the Dreadnaught fight should have took up far more than a line or two...


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

I would go for wither Rynns world or Hellsreach if you r just starting into the 40k stuff after the heresy. Both are very good reads.
Hellsreach was pretty awesome actually so i would go with that one. It was the first novel i read from Mr bowden and if the rest of his stuff comes anywhere near this standard Mr Abnett had better watch out.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

FortheLion: I completly disagree with that statement. I am not saying ADB is not good, but rival Abnett with what? Three books and one or two shorts? Bloody ridiculous....McNiel is at the moment, in my eyes, the only person capable of doing such a thing, with the likes of Swallow and Thorpe coming in slightly behind. I know it doesn't matter about the quantity, but what I have read from ADB, he hasn't got the quality of Abnett. Simple as.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

DA i didnt say he was up there yet as i have only read one of his books and about to start the short story at Gaius point in legends of the space marines. What i said was i thought Hellsreach was pretty awesome and if he can keep up that standard then the likes of Abnett and co had better watch out.

I never once said he was up there with Abnett and mcneill. Credit where credit is due Hellsreach was an excellent read.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Then why does Abnett need to watch out? I honestly think ADB has been given far too much credit, fair enough, his work is alright, but I find the reviews on this, and a few other forums, seem rather bias. Just my opinion though..


----------



## Betawing (Jul 25, 2009)

Well . . . Thanks guys for all the advice and suggestions. I will take them all into consideration. I was leaning more towards the Soul Drinkers or Ultramarines Ominbus more for the price and its about a chapter. I'm not a big fan of Space Wolves fluff (more or less because they destroyed my favorite legion -Thousand Sons - and hate my second favorite - Luna Wolves -) and they are a bit brutal for me. Lol. But after reading the excerts from Black Library I'm probably going to go with the Ultramarines for now, because the Soul Drinker omibus wasnt written as well as I would hope it to be. 


Thanks for the suggestions,

Betawing


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Then why does Abnett need to watch out? I honestly think ADB has been given far too much credit, fair enough, his work is alright, but I find the reviews on this, and a few other forums, seem rather bias. Just my opinion though..


Biased how? It's not like we can do a Will King and say his old books were great so he's obviously awesome even if his latest books leave a less than pleasant after taste- he's only written 3 novels!

After re-reading some of Will King's contributions I must say that guy is no longer in my Top 10 BL authors- the Space Wolf saga was good for the 1st 2 books but after rambled off in mediocrity and Gotrek & Felix has been ably taken over and improved by Mr Long's contributions.

If you've read only Heresy up till now then I'd suggest Abnett's foray's outside of the Astartes- namely Eisenhorn, Ravenor and Gaunt's Ghosts (probably in that order in fact since that's basically how they progress chronologically).


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Get _Soul Hunter_, _Salamander_. Both are great novels, my top 2 Black Library Books. Following on from that get _Helsreach_, because that is awesome. Not sure about _Rynn's World_ however, or the Onimbuses. 

-Bane of Kings


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

The grey knights omnibuss is a cracking read, defo in line with the ultrasmurf one!

I think soulhunter is more for the advanced and well read BL reader, dont get me wrong, people new to BL can still read it, but i think a fair number of referances will go over their head!


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

I recommend Titanicus and Helsreach. outside of HH books they are for me 2 of BL best novels.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

dark angel said:


> I for one did not enjoy the potrayl of the Night Lords in Soul Hunter, they are supposed to be butchers and rapists. Honestly, Talos and his bunch came off as a bunch of pansies....It wasn't a terrible book, but there was nothing really excellent.


You must have been reading a different book to the rest of us. 

But ultimately, I think he portrayed the Night Lords spot on. Their Legion split ideologically and physically, struggling to survive, and often at the beck and call of the much mightier Black Legion. Their contribution to the Long War based on vengeance for the death of their Primarch and the lies of the False Emperor. How exactly were they misportrayed?

Supposed to be butchers and rapists? When ever have you heard of an Astartes raping someone? It simply wouldn't happen. And butchers? Well I think Talos and First Claw butcher a fair few people in _Soul Hunter_.



dark angel said:


> but what I have read from ADB, he hasn't got the quality of Abnett. Simple as.


In your opinion obviously. 



dark angel said:


> I honestly think ADB has been given far too much credit, fair enough, his work is alright, but I find the reviews on this, and a few other forums, seem rather bias. Just my opinion though..


How would reviews on Heresy and other forums regarding Aaron be biased? Most of us who spend time on these forums know you don't see eye-to-eye with Aaron when it comes to certain portrayals and other BL matters, but at the end of the day Aaron's books have probably some of the most overwhelmingly positive reviews of any BL book, ever. Only a few of Abnett's books have ever draw almost unanimously positive reviews as Aaron's books (notably _Soul Hunter_) have.

And ultimately Aaron is still a relatively new author to the BL, give him a few more books under his belt and I guarentee he'll soon have a very strong reputation across the board, as well as his already strong cult following.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The space wolf omnibus started to go down hill towards the end of the second book and by the third it had started burrowing. It was terribly written. 

As for ADB, I actually rather liked the image of a ravaged legion struggling to overcome the throws of chaos and their own lack of resources. There were weaknesses as i described in my review yet in general it showed me ADB is a talented author who has the potential to rival Abnett and McNeil if he improves his work.

I think what DA truly objects to is more the tendency of people when they are talking to people they admire and respect to tend to turn from analytical and rational people to cock sucking sycophants.

However I have to admit if Mcneil came on the forum I'd be on that bad boy with a worship post before you could say hypocrite.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

dark angel said:


> I liked the Space Wolf novels far, _far_ more than Soul Hunter. The former, while not wrote by the best, has a good story line, detailing the earlier years of Ragnar perfectly. He showed the Sons of Fenris for what they are: Barbaric, reborn animals. I for one did not enjoy the portrayal of the Night Lords in Soul Hunter, they are supposed to be butchers and rapists. Honestly, Talos and his bunch came off as a bunch of pansies....It wasn't a terrible book, but there was nothing really excellent. I mean the Dreadnaught fight should have took up far more than a line or two...


The Night Lords are definitely butchers, rapists dont exist in the Astartes though. But how ADB portrayed them is exactly right, they are split down the middle. The Night Lords under Krieg Acerbus are mindless animals living only for slaughter, they are lost to Chaos. But Talos and the 10th Company still retain their purity, in a sense.

Pansies however I heartily disagree with. Uzas is one of the most bloodthirsty characters ive seen, and he's still likeable and awesome. Its because they are likeable that they can seem weak at times, there's very rarely been a Chaos novel where the main characters were likeable characters, normally they are hate-filled and spiteful and obsessed over meaningless things. The Night Lords motivation of avenging their martyred father and continuing his work is probably the best motivation out of all the Legions.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> How would reviews on Heresy and other forums regarding Aaron be biased? Most of us who spend time on these forums know you don't see eye-to-eye with Aaron when it comes to certain portrayals and other BL matters, but at the end of the day Aaron's books have probably some of the most overwhelmingly positive reviews of any BL book, ever. Only a few of Abnett's books have ever draw almost unanimously positive reviews as Aaron's books (notably _Soul Hunter_) have.


Abnett is a great author and _Malus Darkblade_ is my favourite Warhammer Fantasy novel and one of my overall favourites, but _Soul Hunter_ and _Helsreach_ are number one and three respectively on my favourites list because they are so much different then others. Not once was I bored during them, or did I feel they slowed down.

And in case you wonder, the second book in my favourites is _A Thousand Sons_. Truly an epic novel, best of the Horus Heresy.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> And ultimately Aaron is still a relatively new author to the BL, give him a few more books under his belt and I guarentee he'll soon have a very strong reputation across the board, as well as his already strong cult following.


A cult of which I will be the Dark Apostle :grin:.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Baron, Child: Perhaps biased was the wrong word…I believe however, with ADB being a member, the opinions are not as honest as they should be. I don’t know how to say this, because I know it will offend many, but if I am honest, this section has completely changed since he has come here. _Completely_. Of course that is not all due to the authors presence, this forum has simply changed for the worse in my eyes. And I have begun to hate it, and a good portion of people upon Heresy. 

Child: Nope, I was reading the same book, and I must admit, it is far from what people have said. I had high hopes surprisingly for it from what I had heard, instead I found nothing but a waste of paper. Are you sure, that everyone else, is not reading some mega-awesome book which allows them to see the meaning of life? Because that is how it seems…ADB has some form of talent, but I cannot enjoy what he gives, nor do I believe I will ever be able to do so. Six books for the Night Lords series is simply absurd when better series’ are only allowed three.

Also the fact ADB has got the Word Bearers. I find that incredibly selfish and prickish of Black Library, seeing as Reynolds has committed far better quality works for them, and about the Word Bearers. And without a doubt ADB will want the Night Lords, personally I hope he never gets the chance to get near them. We do not see eye-to-eye, because he simply ignores me. I asked him a question, he ignored it. I don’t know why, but it feels like since he stated I would never enjoy any of his works, but retorted by saying that Cadian Blood was alright, he hasn’t posted. Or, he hasn’t posted as often as he did. 

Perhaps he doesn’t like being proven wrong? His blabbering had become an irritant anyway; he thinks he is better than everyone, which I find laughable to say the least. He will probably have some form of excuse to hurl at me, even though he was the one who caused all of this debacle, by the slandering of a fellow author. I thought he was better than us? Hmm, bit contradicting that he lets himself lower to that level, eh? He has no power over me on these forums, nor do anyone else below the Staff team, no matter how excellent they think they are: just for you to know.

Did the Emperor’s Children not torture and rape the population of Terra during the Heresy? It is not hard to believe that Astartes have not done such things, after all, in one of the shorts in Legends, one of the Marines is mentioned as having purple urine. The Night Lords are known to have been formed from criminals, there must be rapists amongst them, I never stated when the Astartes would have been such a thing after all. 

I have always imagined the Night Lords as to be far more barbaric than they were shown as, they were almost loving towards the Serfs beneath them…I am not going to go into all of the details, I neither have the time or patience to do so, but they were not as I imagined them to be. There has been a blatant series of arse licking here, and I find it sickening. Who I will not name, you know who you are, simple as. If anyone has any problems, please do PM me, I cannot be bothered to argue it out over the forums. Oh and a strong reputation? More like a fake on in my opinion...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Child: Nope, I was reading the same book, and I must admit, it is far from what people have said. I had high hopes surprisingly for it from what I had heard, instead I found nothing but a waste of paper. Are you sure, that everyone else, is not reading some mega-awesome book which allows them to see the meaning of life? Because that is how it seems…ADB has some form of talent, but I cannot enjoy what he gives, nor do I believe I will ever be able to do so. Six books for the Night Lords series is simply absurd when better series’ are only allowed three.
> 
> Also the fact ADB has got the Word Bearers. I find that incredibly selfish and prickish of Black Library, seeing as Reynolds has committed far better quality works for them, and about the Word Bearers. And without a doubt ADB will want the Night Lords, personally I hope he never gets the chance to get near them. We do not see eye-to-eye, because he simply ignores me. I asked him a question, he ignored it. I don’t know why, but it feels like since he stated I would never enjoy any of his works, but retorted by saying that Cadian Blood was alright, he hasn’t posted. Or, he hasn’t posted as often as he did.
> 
> Perhaps he doesn’t like being proven wrong? His blabbering had become an irritant anyway; he thinks he is better than everyone, which I find laughable to say the least. He will probably have some form of excuse to hurl at me, even though he was the one who caused all of this debacle, by the slandering of a fellow author. I thought he was better than us? Hmm, bit contradicting that he lets himself lower to that level, eh? He has no power over me on these forums, nor do anyone else below the Staff team, no matter how excellent they think they are: just for you to know.


Everyone has differing tastes. I myself dont enjoy Dan Abnett as much as others, and many claim he is the king of Black Library. I disagree, I think its Graham McNeill with Anthony Reynolds and ADB following up.

And ADB has been invited to join the Horus Heresy team, maybe they invited Anthony Reynolds and he said no thanks, or maybe he hasn't been invited in which case he should be. But if he had a problem with ADB writing the Word Bearers then he would have said something, and I haven't read or seen anything that says he is angry about it. I hope that ADB does get the Night Lords for the Horus Heresy because we will be able to see a whole different Legion, one that doesn't know what is going to befall them and how they were before the martyrdom of Konrad Curze.



dark angel said:


> Did the Emperor’s Children not torture and rape the population of Terra during the Heresy? It is not hard to believe that Astartes have not done such things, after all, in one of the shorts in Legends, one of the Marines is mentioned as having purple urine. The Night Lords are known to have been formed from criminals, there must be rapists amongst them, I never stated when the Astartes would have been such a thing after all.
> 
> I have always imagined the Night Lords as to be far more barbaric than they were shown as, they were almost loving towards the Serfs beneath them…I am not going to go into all of the details, I neither have the time or patience to do so, but they were not as I imagined them to be. There has been a blatant series of arse licking here, and I find it sickening. Who I will not name, you know who you are, simple as. If anyone has any problems, please do PM me, I cannot be bothered to argue it out over the forums. Oh and a strong reputation? More like a fake on in my opinion...


It has been proven that rapists did enter the ranks of the Astartes from the Night Lords but nowhere has it said they continued doing what they used to do. If any tried they would quickly find it impossible as no woman would last a second with a Space Marine, and they would no longer have the drive to even try as the process to become an Astartes kills off any attraction a Space Marine can feel towards a woman. The only marine to ever display attraction was Ragnar Blackmane and he himself admitted that he should not be able to.

The only interaction between the Serfs and Space Marines was Talos and Septimus and Octavia, and a brief conversation with Cyrion. Talos isn't the type to randomly crush his servants skulls and Cyrion seems friendly for a Night Lord. If Uzas or Xarl had interacted with them there would have been more violence, and probably a few servant deaths by Uzas. Some Night Lords out there are probably wild animals like you imagine, but 10th Company is more disciplined. However in _Blood Reaver_ a character named Variel the Flayer has been confirmed, perhaps he will be the Night Lord you imagined. And there will be Night Lord Raptors, perhaps they are more like you imagined. Just because a few characters aren't like you had thought they'd be doesn't mean there aren't others.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Baron, Child: Perhaps biased was the wrong word…I believe however, with ADB being a member, the opinions are not as honest as they should be. I don’t know how to say this, because I know it will offend many, but if I am honest, this section has completely changed since he has come here. _Completely_. Of course that is not all due to the authors presence, this forum has simply changed for the worse in my eyes. And I have begun to hate it, and a good portion of people upon Heresy.


ADB being a member here hasn't effected at all how I would review or talk about BL novels. If I didn't like his novels, I would say so - I don't just pretend (or exaggerate) to like them because he will probably read my post. And honestly, I havn't noticed any change here since he became a member - Its nice to have an author's insight on some matters, and its not like he posts here as much as the usual motley crew that hang around here. 

You've begun to hate the forums? And even some posters here? May I ask why?



dark angel said:


> Child: Nope, I was reading the same book, and I must admit, it is far from what people have said. I had high hopes surprisingly for it from what I had heard, instead I found nothing but a waste of paper. Are you sure, that everyone else, is not reading some mega-awesome book which allows them to see the meaning of life? Because that is how it seems…ADB has some form of talent, but I cannot enjoy what he gives, nor do I believe I will ever be able to do so. Six books for the Night Lords series is simply absurd when better series’ are only allowed three.


Then of course we will all respect your opinion, and to be honest theres not much point continuing to talk about it, most of us like it, a few of you don't. Lets leave it at that. 



dark angel said:


> Also the fact ADB has got the Word Bearers. I find that incredibly selfish and prickish of Black Library, seeing as Reynolds has committed far better quality works for them, and about the Word Bearers.


Different authors deal with the same Legions. It has always happened, and continues to do so - and there is nothing wrong with that. Maybe Ant Reynolds turned down being a part of the Heresy team, or maybe he didn't want to continue to write about the Word Bearers, or maybe BL thought Aaron should have a crack at them - I think its a bit rash to jump to such conclusions, as we obviously don't know the full story. 



dark angel said:


> And without a doubt ADB will want the Night Lords, personally I hope he never gets the chance to get near them. We do not see eye-to-eye, because he simply ignores me. I asked him a question, he ignored it. I don’t know why, but it feels like since he stated I would never enjoy any of his works, but retorted by saying that Cadian Blood was alright, he hasn’t posted. Or, he hasn’t posted as often as he did.


Im sure he has other commitments. 



dark angel said:


> Perhaps he doesn’t like being proven wrong? His blabbering had become an irritant anyway; he thinks he is better than everyone, which I find laughable to say the least.


He really doesn't. I think you just take his personality the wrong way, and I think your getting wound up for no reason. 



dark angel said:


> I have always imagined the Night Lords as to be far more barbaric than they were shown as, they were almost loving towards the Serfs beneath them…I am not going to go into all of the details, I neither have the time or patience to do so, but they were not as I imagined them to be.


Then thats perfectly fine. Warhammer 40,000 has always been based on individual perspective, people view the 40k Galaxy very differently. Aaron's take on the Night Lords Legion (which I will say follows all established background) is just that, _his_ take. You may have not envisioned them the same way, and thats cool - but you have to accept that people will always see things differently than you.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I've got no problem with ADB on the forum- the way I see it I'm far more than obnoxious and sarcastic that anyone I'll meet on Heresy so why should I get riled if someone shares my own personality flaws?

I've said before that whilst I really enjoyed Soul Hunter I only picked up the book because I wanted to read a Night Lords book, Cadian Blood didn't leave much of an impression on me and whilst I liked Helsreach it didn't stun me- I think ADB has great potential but he's not quite managed to reach that level of consistentcy in all his novels yet.

I'll be respectful when he's on, but no more than I am towards any other member- if he irritates me I'll respond because in the end what's the worse that could happen? It's not like he can ban me from buying his books


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I think we need to keep this on topic  poor guys gonna be like *wanted a new book buuttt* )


----------



## Toten (Dec 26, 2008)

I´d suggest the following:

Last Chancers: First person view, of a penal legionare, hellbent on surviving, doing any dirty-job necessary, killing and murdering ruthlessly, and being a allround badass.

Eisenhorn: Inquisition, alot of headhunting, some *covert* ops, and the somewhat gives an insight to the Inquisitions´ rules, and the purging of heretics.

Ravenor: Same reason as Eisenhorn. But more on the side of a certain powerfull chair.
("I´d rather go up against you naked, than against him fully armed".)

Gaunts Ghosts: Imperial Guard, insight to a Commisars life, and hardships, also one of the best books focusing on how close knit you can get a regiment, and the incredibly well written stories, often including small bits which´ll make you twist your brain to remember "wwhy why", and often includes a bit of a Mindfuck .

Ciaphas Cain: Hero of the Imperium.
Biggest. Coward. Ever.
Most unlucky too, he runs away, but always into the direction of a much more dangerous and ruthless enemy, and always ends up in harms way, nomatter how far away.
Epic laughs, and more of a laughing-at the Imperial Guard.

My personal favourite is the Last Chancers, I´ve read the book to pieces.
But Dan Abnett is the best overall writer, standing behind Ravenor, Gaunt, Eisenhorn, and some of the Horus Heresy books.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Daemon world is a good book to pick up. 

A very good ben counter story! mix between fantasy and 40k in some parts!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Plus _Daemon World_ shows you can turn away from Chaos, its just near impossible. And yes that term is often used loosely but I do not exaggerate. Its near impossible to turn your back on Chaos. Excellent book though, wish Counter would continue on with Arguleon Veq.

My recommendations are _Soul Hunter_, _Daemon World_, _Ultramarines_ or _Ciaphas Cain_. You can't go wrong with any of these choices.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Grey knights omnibus makes a good read, shame it hasnt carried on as a series!


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

I liked "storm of iron" if only because it doesnt end like most books, aka "TAH WINNAH WIN, and they all live happly ever after".
Its a good read if you fancy imperial vs chaos.

I don´t see why gray knight omnibus get recommendated. It´s not a terrible book, but not one thats good eather.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I Really enjoyed it, gave a different view of the gray knights.

Shows they do have thinking marines! and are pretty tough bastards even when stuck on a chaos daemon world!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> I Really enjoyed it, gave a different view of the gray knights.
> 
> Shows they do have thinking marines! and are pretty tough bastards even when stuck on a chaos daemon world!


I agree with this. The portrayel of the Grey Knights and their own Chapter`s traditions wasn`t mastered as I would havre expected of other authors, like Abnett or Swallow, or McNeil. Although their binding to the Inquistion, the Ordo Malleus specifically, and the Imperial Navy/Mechanicus at times and their acceptance was interesting. Plus the fact that they actually had some grasp of the Ruinous Power`s and are not blinded fools like most other Astartes and Humans.

_Hammer of Daemons _is legendary. It bears little influence to the 40k Universe, and the Khornate Priests irked me in their similarity to Warhammer Khainite Cults, but Kaheldros and the other gladiatorial slaves were fantastic.


----------

